# cat's ear problems



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

We have a barn cat who has been seen by our vet. She has a middle-ear infection and earmites, even though we have regularly given her Advantage Multi. However, what our vet gave us isn't working, either.

She has been on a two-week round of antibiotic, Orbax for the middle ear problem and ear drops that have both antifungal and antibiotic properties, and is suppose to soothe her ears. Nothing is working!

I feel so bad for her because she scratches at her ear moans. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Similar experience? 

Thanks.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

Do they smell acidic? Seriously, like vinegar?


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Canine 14: I have to get pretty close to clean them and put in the drops. I do not smell anything "off". Why do you ask that? Curious.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A fungal infection would have a noticeable odor

I use this for dogs, and I dont see why it couldnt help a cat:

Blue Power Ear Wash Recipe:

16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol

4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder

16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1% 

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well. 

Shake this solution every time you use it to mix the Boric Acid Powder. 

Just a few drops a day should start to clear it up, then use as needed


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion. Couple of questions: where to get the Gentian Violet Solution and wouldn't the alcohol burn? 

Does it kill the mites that quickly?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Doc said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Couple of questions: where to get the Gentian Violet Solution and wouldn't the alcohol burn?
> 
> Does it kill the mites that quickly?


Any good drug store should have Gentian Violet.

The alcohol may burn a little, but when it evaporates, it takes any other moisture with it.

It will kill mites on contact, and helps break down the discharge


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I adopted a shelter cat about a year ago, and he had chronic ear infections that kept coming back after treatment. Took him to the vet and they found a great big polyp way down in his ear canal. Had it removed a couple of weeks ago, and though he still seems to have a residual infection which we are treating, he has become a different cat. Playful, happy, no longer scratching his ear or shaking his head. Might want to have the vet do a scope?


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Would it be a scope different from the one the Vet used to look at her ear?


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Mix one part vinegar, one part water and one part peroxide into a small container. You can substitute alcohol for the peroxide, but don't use alcohol if there are open sores or cuts because it _will burn_.
Dip a cotton ball into the vinegar, water and peroxide solution with your free hand. Clean out the inside of the ear with a few cotton balls. With cats we would use a towel to burrito wrap kitty take the cotton balls, place 1 in each ear and then rub behind the ear to encourage solution to go down, then let the cat shake her head (having towel ready to protect yourself from flying debris) then take a dry cotton ball and wipe out excess once this is done THEN put in medication drops. Cleaning the ears out before putting antibiotic drops in helps the medicine work better.
This is also a good homemade solution for general cleaning of the ears.
I have used sweet oil lightly warmed to help with earmites and/or ear ache pain (even with my human kids (the ear aches that is))


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I was going to suggest the polyp thing too. Our cat walked with one ear tilted to the ground and kinda wobbled a lot. He was constantly picking at his ear. The vet thought it was a polyp and they would have to surgically remove it. For other reasons, we dumped that vet that very week (and haven't ever looked back!) and the new vet dug down in there and pulled out a HUGE chunk of earwax. Cat has been fine since!

I think you can tell if there's something in there with just the regular scope that the vet most likely used. But might be worth checking it out again. Mites can make an ear pretty dirty and it might have been hard to see.

Good luck!


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I read something about a combo of olive oil and Vit E oil, warmed. Curious to know what is "sweet oil"?

I suspect that there is a huge ball of wax down there although I do clean her ears regularly - just perhaps with not the right stuff or not good enough. I don't want to clean too deep, though.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Doc said:


> Would it be a scope different from the one the Vet used to look at her ear?


What my vet used was a laprascopic probe and viewed the ear canal on a video screen. With the regular ear scope, he could see something down in there, but couldn't tell what it was. He also used the laprascope for the surgery.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet Oil is actually found in the pharmacy. Old family wives tale in my family. I didn't believe it until I used it on my first kid, he kept getting ear aches every time he cut a tooth and the doctor wanted to but tubs in his ears. Great-grandma made me try it(no one argues with great-grandma  ), it really does help sooth the pain, have used it on myself since then. It is not a cure for an infection but it gives relief of pain and the oil suffocates the ear mites which is the same thing olive oil and vit E would do.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm for great-grandma's advice, too. Sounds like it is good just to have around. 
Thanks.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

Doc said:


> Canine 14: I have to get pretty close to clean them and put in the drops. I do not smell anything "off". Why do you ask that? Curious.


Most infections from what I understand occur because the ear is too basic and that allows the bacteria to flourish. That is why most ear cleaners are slightly acidic with the idea that the PH could be restored in the ear canal. In my case, I have been battling a horrible infection for a year in my cat, in both ears, that smells like vinegar. I have found no research to support an infection due to the ear being too acidic, but my vet has confirmed that it can occur in very, very rare cases. So what I have been doing is making a weak basic solution of baking soda and water and flushing the ears. That helped for a bit but now it doesn't work anymore. My vet is stumped since it is so unheard of. I don't know what to do either.

ETA: We have tried literally every cleaner, antibiotic out there.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I saw online a drug called ACAREXX that is supposed to kill ear mites. Need a prescription. But, I'm not so sure mites are the problem for my barn cat -- unless they can really be tenacious.

She doesn't hold her ears down (both ears itch) or cock her head to one side, and other than scratching like mad, seems ok until I start fooling with her ears. Adding the oils requires that I clean out the upper part of her ear almost every night -- they are coated. She is getting very tired of this procedure, and I hate it for her. Just doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

In no way am I suggesting that you try this. But I had one cat for 19 yrs and she would get outbreaks of dirty ear / mites once in awhile and what I did to treat her was straight up hydrogen peroxide about twice a week for about 3 weeks, she hated it and so did I but this was a long time ago when I was still a kid.
Also had a German Shepherd that would get the way you described with your cat she didn't act like her ears where hurting her but if I scratched behind them she would start shaking her head. Vet took a look no wax build up, no ear mites, no bacterial or fungal infections, he thought she was retaining water in her ears and suggested I change her food. What I started using for her ears was a ear cleaner powder (did change her dog food to Pedigree) I think the powder helped absorb the liquid wax and made it easier for me to clean out.
That baking soda mix mentioned above sounds similar.
Have a cat right now that if I start rubbing her ears, she starts shaking her head and drooling took her to vet, vet found absolutely nothing wrong with her ears except that they might be too clean. So I just keep an eye on em she is still doing it but she is 10 yrs old now and still no major problems.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

wintrrwolf: can you tell me more about the ear cleaner powder? My vet said he saw mites, but there could be more going on, too. It's amazing how much liquid (almost) wax buildup there is daily, but then, I've been putting oil drops in her ears, too.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I have both of these in my "pet grooming kit" at home
PETCO Ear Powder and Epi Otic 
No laughing I have used Epi Otic even on myself had a bad ear infection that hit me in the middle of the night and didnt have any sweet oil.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Epi Otic -- did you get it at Petco or some general pet store? Do you know what's in it to make it work?


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I got mine from the vet clinic I was working at. You can get it at Petco or order through petmeds.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Ear mites love dirty ears will tell you that. If you make the environment in the ear unsuitable for them to survive in it then they will die off, of course quicker way is ear mite medicine, and Revolution for cats the Revolution keeps kitty from getting new ear mites. I am surprised that your vet didn't suggest that as well.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I've been putting the equivalent of Revolution on her for months -- called Advantage Multi -- acc: my vet, it works better on mites and REV works better on fleas. Not for my girl! I have to wait 30 days to reapply, and I have Revolution ready to go on her. Today, actually. 

I'm amazed at how much wax is in her ear from one evening to the next -- after I've cleaned them. I'm also applying oil, and I figure that has something to do with it as well???


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah I checked Advantage multi and it does state for control of ear mites as well so technically it should work.
And yeah your probable getting some oil out of the ear too but that is ok. If you are warming the oil up a little before putting it in the warmth is a good way to break down the wax for easier removal. And the oil itself makes if real hard for the earmite to attach to anything. Sounds like your doing everything right.
I know cats are to me more difficult to treat they can get a bit more strenuous in their complaining.

Oh had a thought as well if the Advantage multi isnt working on the ear mites since they advertise that its suppose to work you may be able to get the company to pay for part or all of her treatment. Talk to your vet about it and what follow through you have to do to get the company to do this.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Wintrrwolf - I really appreciate your help here, just being able to talk it through with someone who has experienced the same thing helps so much. 

I have been giving her a mix of sweet oil and Vit E -- warmed slightly, about .5 ml per ear. I think, however, I have more on me than in her ears. It's messy!

I did not do anything last night -- she was getting to the point of cringing away from me and she's always been easy to approach (when she came here I thought she was a kitten because she weighed only five pounds -- turns out she is 8 or 9!). I don't want to ruin that trust. Having said that, I think she gets what I'm trying to do (just keeps right on purring).

When I put the oil in her ear, I massage it a little bit but then let her shake her head. I figure that might help to loosen the mites and gunk?

Also, as I may have mentioned, I'm not sure that's all that's going on...but the vet was just here last week.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

She is just sharing the love and including you in on her treatment lol. And yes massaging the base of the ear helps loosen the nasties, beside it feels good  
8-9 years wow poor thing. If or when you take her back into the vet have him look at her teeth sometimes an abscessed tooth can cause ear problems too.
She sounds like a sweety, some cats never really accept human's if they have been on their own, some take a loooooong time but it sounds like she is really accepting of you.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

You're right -- I have as much on me as she. We call her our Zen Kitty and she does know she has a good setup. She is pampered far beyond any reasonable-ness, but we don't care. She won't come in the house, though. The barn is her domain (castle?).


----------

